# Chain Falls Short From 53 to 39...



## road-rash (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm running Ultegra SL 10 speed and currently have a SRAM Force crankset. Sometimes when I shift down from the 53 to 39 the chain will fall short and get stuck between my two chain rings. I end up having to do a "half" shift up then shift back down to get the chain to transfer to my 39. I've played around with the FD adjustments but no improvements. A buddy who is a shop owner told me the Force chain rings were kind of crappy. He also said their spider had quality issues. I'm not ready to pop for a Shimano crankset just yet (although I'm drooling over the ice grey Ultegra SL!). Any thoughts on what I might be able to do to fix this? I'm currently running a lower level Shimano chain but will be swapping that out next week with a DA chain. Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------

